# Extreme anxiety when posting arts



## Gishiki (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, I'm sorry I don't know how to start posts.

Each time I post a piece of art I get extremely anxious, to the point where sometimes I can't even post it and so keep all the things I work on all for myself. I've been on FA for years and my gallery is still very empty because of this feeling hunting me each time. I was wondering if anyone else have this awful feeling... And how they deal with it?


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

I felt the same way for some reason when I posted my most recent thread


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 5, 2015)

I used to have that problem a lot but eventually I learned that
I post things because I'm proud of them or they interest me..If no one likes that or has another opinion then whatever.
You're not here to please anyone except yourself.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 5, 2015)

I feel crushing amounts of anxiety over sharing artwork too. Which bothers me a lot, as I'm normally very confident and comfortable with myself. But when it comes to posting a drawing... I turn into some kind if shriveled little bug, and feel like I'm slowly being squashed.

I've always tended to focus more on improving and studying over sharing content, but I'm beginning to realize that it would be much healthier to share things, and that it's honestly just... *fun* to. Fun for yourself, and maybe for others too? 
Sure know that I enjoy seeing what a lot of other artists make; regardless of current skill levels. Never really know who might be out there, just waiting to see more of your stuff. Or wondering why you are remaining so silent.
So... yeah. In order to feel more comfortable with things, you must do the things which make you uncomfortable. Leave your comfort zones.

Hmm. What's that one thing that one guy said? _"A difference between the artist and the amateur, is that the artist shares what they create with the world."_


----------



## SkyeLegs (Feb 5, 2015)

I used to be like that, whether posting art, posting in forums, or anything social really. I'm not sure what I was expecting, good or bad, but after submitting something I would get really nervous and keep refreshing the page every few minutes to watch the views and comments. The worst that usually happens is people just ignore my stuff. This just encouraged me to post more and more often to try get some critique. 

You'll get used to it the more you post, too, so letting it stop you from posting altogether is counterproductive. Just think to yourself, "What's the worst that could happen?" And remember, it's only the internet. As long as you're posting things that make _you_ happy, you have nothing to fear.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 6, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I post things because I'm proud of them or they interest me..If no one likes that or has another opinion then whatever.
> You're not here to please anyone except yourself.





Hewge said:


> but I'm beginning to realize that it would be much healthier to share things, and that it's honestly just... *fun* to. Fun for yourself, and maybe for others too?





Chrysocyon said:


> Just think to yourself, "What's the worst that could happen?" And remember, it's only the internet. As long as you're posting things that make _you_ happy, you have nothing to fear.



Such positivity; I love it! It's definitely normal to feel anxious, but just remember there's others who feel the same way too so you're not alone. :3 Taking this first step into showing your pieces to others is a part of growing as an artist, as is taking critique face on without assuming it's a personal 'attack'. But that aside, have fun with it! Post what you love, post what you think you need help on so others can assist you. Even now, I still get a bit antsy when posting - especially if it's something more on the personal side, but it passes. So no worries! ^^


----------



## Renarde (Feb 6, 2015)

Posting art is a great way to learn and get feedback! Everyone here is very friendly, I've found, and no one is going to knock you. We're all learning, just at different stages in the process! ^^


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 6, 2015)

i'm the same way. i've always preferred to share my arts in a 1on1 type setting. i'm always nervous after posting (...at least when i _did_ post...) but honestly, it's because i'm my own worst critic. Nothing is good enough to get posted. Nothing's good enough to share. i'm worried less about what others say or think, but what i'm really concerned with is what _i_ think; how "worthy" my art is to share. Unless it's TOP-NOTCH, it ain't going up easy.

...and even if i think it's "post worthy" in my opinion now, it won't be in a few hours.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Feb 6, 2015)

If you want to succeed as an artist someday, you just can't do that. You need to find some confidence. 

Its like others have said; its highly unlikely that anyone is going to go out of their way to bash you or your work. I put my work out there and I try to compete with people who have a much better understanding of anatomy than I do, and nobody has told me to quit art or that I suck.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 6, 2015)

I had people tell me that my art "looks like a chimp drew it". But again, that's pretty nice compared to some feedback I received on other websites


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm like that, I also tend to delete older stuff out of shame which I shouldn't because it shows progress as you scroll through.
I get really anxious about posting stories and poetry, I have a tonne of stuff that I'm dying to share but I physically can't because they'll either be crapply written or too revealling/weird.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2015)

If posting art does not make you happy, then don't post it.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 6, 2015)

Nobody's perfect, no matter how much you'd like to think so.

That really beautiful drawing you favorited a week ago? Chances are the artist really thought they could have done better, and that it didn't quite turn out how they wanted it to. But it doesn't matter. They clearly tried, and because they mustered up enough courage to show it to the world, you are able to enjoy the work that they've done.

Take that as you will.


----------



## Gishiki (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the replies. I'm half relieved that I'm not alone feeling like that. Half sad about it. Because I guess that maybe some great artists are still anxious about their arts and don't get to be well-known because of this. So I'm going to do my best to ignore this anxiety and post what I draw. Even if I find it bad in my own eyes. Maybe others don't see it like that. I want to be a good artist and I want to get feedbacks to improve. 
So thank you everyone, your posts actually helped me a lot. 

PS, sorry English isn't my native tongue.


----------



## Yamidog (Feb 11, 2015)

Ask yourself what your fear is with posting your art. Are you afraid people will be mean or rude? If they are, what's the worst thing they could say? Would it be so bad? Chances are you'll be able to deal with it if it happens at all, which is fortunately unlikely because people are relatively kind about art. Usually the anticipation is worse than the actual thing.

I think it's interesting that English isn't your native language but you're fluent - speaking my second language makes me incredibly nervous because I'm so worried I'll sound horrible. Maybe you can channel your confidence in languages and redirect it towards sharing art -they're pretty similar at the core.

Nearly every artist thinks their own art is bad, which is the main reason why we're driven to improve. Definitely post your art! I've been showing art online for 13 years and I've only got a dozen or so bad comments amongst hundreds of great ones. It's definitely worth the risk!


----------



## milvusbuteo (Feb 17, 2015)

I feel the same as a total newbie in drawing. My fear is not bad comments, but the lack of any type of feedback I upload.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 19, 2015)

Then Don't post it.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm decent but not yet good enough for my own standards. This creates a type of anxiety. Rather than polishing turds, I begin new pieces. Consequently I've never completed anything 100%.


----------



## Lusuni (Feb 19, 2015)

Slissors said:


> But it's so much better if you can please somebody!
> (Definitely agree with everything but your last sentence, though)



I always post with the idea in my head that "absolutely no way in hell is anyone going to think this is cool" yet someone always favorites it no matter how bad or rushed I feel it is (which is flattering). I would agree with just post your work for yourself.


----------



## Kinharia (Feb 19, 2015)

I used to be afraid to even create art because of the feeling in my head that I wasn't good (okay I ain't good, I'm not even mediocre) but I enjoy drawing with my Mouse on MS Paint and if it at least brings a smile to someones face with the sillienest of it all then yay \o/, it is hard but you need to adopt an "I don't care now" attitude, if people give critique that actually helps you improve your art then yes \o/


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 19, 2015)

milvusbuteo said:


> I feel the same as a total newbie in drawing. My fear is not bad comments, but the lack of any type of feedback I upload.



Just posting an image will not gurentee any feedback. It is best way is to ask an artist is to crit your work


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 19, 2015)

Important thing to know about other humans:
They're super self-absorbed, and probably don't care at all at the end of the day. Unless the art you're posting is specifically aimed at someone to show them in a negative, harassing way, nobody will really care. Some people will like it, some people wont, but even those who like it or don't like it probably wont say anything because they're more interested in themselves. 
The world is full of self-absorbed misanthropes, and we're all guilty of it. 
One day we'll succumb to entropy and none of this will matter
so

get over it and post it. 


_this delightful message was brought to you by the pessimist society for less antsy artists_


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 19, 2015)

I get more anxious about commissions. really, because I take pride in doing things right and knowing there's any chance I'd be a disappointment gives me shivers. It's my greatest fear really, disappointing people.

Regular submissions, I admit, keep me on the edge waiting for feedback in either favorites or comments but I don't yet get much of either which upsets me a bit. On the other hand I already know why is that: I have about 15 watchers in total and when posting something on the main page its life span there is of a maximum of 2 minutes, and that would imply people actually watching the main page at the time, which is very unpredictable. Also ever since I don't post porn I get less attention in the flow of orgies and imaginative sexual positions XD

Bottom line tho is that no, I don't get anxious about uploading anything really. I only get anxious about getting any kind of feedback on it, and my suggestion is that you focus on that too. After all, you drew stuffs and it's your right to show them off so just do it!


----------



## Zeitzbach (Feb 19, 2015)

Just go "Fuck yall I'm uploading cause I want to"


----------



## fxscreamer (Feb 22, 2015)

Don't draw art to get popular or you'll be miserable. Art should start as a personal endeavor with fuel driven by yourself. If others eventually enjoy it, great! Art isn't just about getting better on a technically level, but it's also a journey on learning about yourself. Draw what you want and what makes you happy. There will always be people that like or don't like what you do, at ANYTHING you do. That's a fact of life. As long as YOU know why you love to draw, then nobody....NOBODY can take that from you. I've been called everything but Satan himself in my art, and I'm still going. To hell with anyone that tries to stop me.  Get stubborn...even MAD if you have to. Don't let anyone step on your goals and dreams.

BTW...I also made a video regarding beginning artist experiences if you're interested.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUgwgSs62bo


----------

